# We now have like 2 feet of snow...



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Mike had to dig a path like 10 times for Thrall and Raisin, as it is over both their heads. I like to call Lady "Loch Ness Lady" as she barrels through the snow! I hope I can get some good pics tomorrow, the last storm we were at my moms and I didnt make it a priority to get pics, we took a few, but were more concerned with digging out cars and driveway etc. This storm I dont plan to leave the house until it melts, forget shovelling the driveway and digging out cars!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I can't wait until you post some pictures. 

Glad you don't have to work so you can stay in and off those roads.


----------



## NewPitThena (Feb 5, 2010)

*Im glad we dont have snow like that here. I cant stand 6 inches, how would i do with 2 feet.*


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah we got like 8-10 inches in cincinnati. love watching my dogs play in the snow, my new puppy was kinda scared at first, he ok now now he burrows in the snow.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

im in sc, i dont know what snow is.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Yup Im in alexandria Va and we have over 2 ft of snow now..Lost our electricity last night around 1130 pm came back on at 5am then lost it again at 9am till about 2pm...Hopefully it'll stay on..The house was getting cold and it was SOOOOO boring


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow I want some snow. It's only snowed here like twice and it was just slush. I want real snow. Can't wait to see pics I bet they all had fun in it.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd love to see some pics. I'd love to get that kind of snow too.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm snowed out for the next 3 years..i'm so done with it..I dont know when I'll be able to get my car out the parking lot...or go back to work. I may try and take some pictures tomorrow moring


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

What the heck happened to Global Warming? Whip out the Aqua Net, ladies!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

maybe next year the global warming will begin..cause it sure didn't this year lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

You serious? Man, I already bought the light bulbs too.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

It snowed here in PA and boy did they do a horrible job of plowing! Just heard on the news it may snow again here on Tuesday. *screams*


----------

